# elevation changing



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

It was not the weather.
If you change your form or something on the bow, your point of impact will change too, most times.
Just as an example, I use peep tubing. If I change the length of the tubing by any amount, my point of impact will change too.


----------



## tjludwig (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you, That is what I figured but everything at this point is a learning curve.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

it's not uncommon for the 10 yard and 20 yard setting to be very close to identical. most likely the change in POI. was the result of changing your release that little bit. today's bows are that reflective. not to say they are more critical of changes, but they do so much better a job of displaying any small change you make, because of the accuracy and consistency in which they operate.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

A few years ago, we hired a freshly minted engineer just out of college. At the time, I seemed to shoot differently at league when my bow was cold and after it warmed up. I asked the engineer to check how much my bow's riser changed length over a 100 degree temperature change. The amount that he calculated was much less than the thickness of a hair. So it appeared that it was me that had to warm up, not my bow.

Problems with shooting are always equipment related, it's just that 99.9% of the time the problem is the big nut on the release. 

Allen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Well said Aread much like the craze of SUPERTUNING! The only thing that needs to be SUPERTUNED is whats between our ears.You could leave ur bow hot or cold and let it sit for 50yrs it will still shoot better than the archer is capable of!


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

my releases don't have any big nuts on them....they come with a big idiot attached to them, but no nuts!!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

ron w said:


> my releases don't have any big nuts on them....they come with a big idiot attached to them, but no nuts!!


De Nile isn't just a river in Egypt.


----------



## tjludwig (Apr 6, 2013)

you guys are funny. thanks again for the help. I think I may never get sighted in as I keep changing and tweaking little things here and there


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Dont forget the rest. Years ago I had a drop away that would stick ever so slightly, but enough for me to pull my hair out on why I could not get sighted in. Take measurments and write them down.


----------



## tjludwig (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks, I have no hair but I do have a whisker biscuit that I wonder if it is causing me some issues as I know that I am not great....yet.....and can feel myself moving so slightly after the release


----------



## ArcheryEngineer (Feb 25, 2013)

tjludwig said:


> Thanks, I have no hair but I do have a whisker biscuit that I wonder if it is causing me some issues as I know that I am not great....yet.....and can feel myself moving so slightly after the release


Lots of folks swear by a biscuit but I really hate the design. It is the antithesis of a drop away, staying in contact with the arrow along its entire length as it is launched. Any flinching or movement as the arrow leaves the bow will noticeably affect your accuracy and consistency. I'd strongly recommend trying a drop away as it will minimize these consequences and just makes shooting well easier. That being said, to all those shooters who love a whisker biscuit and shoot it well, more power to ya! Just not my cup of tea. JMHO.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

tjludwig said:


> Thanks, I have no hair but I do have a whisker biscuit that I wonder if it is causing me some issues as I know that I am not great....yet.....and can feel myself moving so slightly after the release


If you are using a whisker biscuit your bow must be neutrally balanced so that it doesn't tilt forward or backwards after release. Also make sure that your bow hand is relaxed, any tension there will transmit torque to the bow affecting your shot.

I transition my JOAD kids away from the whisker biscuit as soon as they master the mechanics of their shot. Don't overlook a prong rest, proshops have boxes full of used ones and may give you one for nothing if you ask. 

TAO


----------



## tjludwig (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks, I think I have the relaxed bow hand down. I have been working on that pretty hard. I am actually having to remind myself to put my fingers back on the bow as I hit my pointer finger with an arrow today letting it get to relaxed and wonder. And I will check out the prong rest. I am a total newb and still having to learn all of this stuff and set up a bow while trying to not go broke throwing more $ of accessories than the bow is worth.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

tjludwig said:


> I am actually having to remind myself to put my fingers back on the bow as I hit my pointer finger with an arrow today letting it get to relaxed and wonder.


This is what your grip should look like:









Your thumb should point at the target and your fingers should be relaxed at about 45 degrees to the riser. 

TAO


----------



## tjludwig (Apr 6, 2013)

well that is nice to know. This whole trying to teach yourself thing is gonna be slow going. Thank goodness I have you all to lean on and bend an ear when I have questions.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

tjludwig said:


> well that is nice to know. This whole trying to teach yourself thing is gonna be slow going. Thank goodness I have you all to lean on and bend an ear when I have questions.


We've all been there.

TAO


----------

